# App Suggestions



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

Thought it would be good to start a Thread about what App's people would like to see added.

Mine so far are;

Lovefilm
Wikipedia
IMDB
Amazon
Play.com (mentioned in a review? but no sign atm)


----------



## Brangdon (Feb 9, 2001)

Good picks.

Am I allowed to mention porn? HD-TV and the internet were basically made for it. I hope Virgin Media don't go all coy over it - but I expect they will. I won't be too specific here, but there are sites similar to YouTube that would fit neatly into the TiVo system.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Spotify - they were in talks with vm a while back - then heard nothing.
An simple email client would be a good idea

Even better would be to release a devkit, and AppStore to choose which you actually want on your screen.


----------



## Mimizuku no Lew (Jan 3, 2011)

ESPN Player
MLB.tv
NFL Gamepass


----------



## VirginMediaPhil (Nov 27, 2009)

Domino's Pizza
TWiT
Cnet
Ars Technica
My Virgin Media app (to change services or add services like Sky Movies)


----------



## fysmd (Jan 4, 2002)

I'd settle for the existing ones working. Any of them...


----------



## Pine Cladding (Aug 4, 2001)

ForumRunner or similer type app to allow forum reading. I say reading because without a keyboard things would be painful.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Brangdon said:


> Am I allowed to mention porn? HD-TV and the internet were basically made for it. I hope Virgin Media don't go all coy over it - but I expect they will. I won't be too specific here, but there are sites similar to YouTube that would fit neatly into the TiVo system.


Yeah. Good luck with that


----------



## sjp (Oct 22, 2001)

VirginMediaPhil said:


> Domino's Pizza


Papa Johns Pizza - let the battle begin


----------



## The Wishlist (Dec 7, 2010)

VirginMediaPhil said:


> Domino's Pizza





sjp said:


> Papa Johns Pizza - let the battle begin


What about Pizza Hut? 

And some kind of 'fitness' app because we pizza-app lovers may just need it.


----------



## qwiki (Feb 28, 2002)

I'd like to see an RSS podcast downloader. I believe they offer this in the US.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

As for pizza wars - we might well get a just-eat.co.uk app, as VM already ties up with them on other offers:
http://movieoffers.virginmedia.com/BMW2.aspx


----------



## merlin (Jul 22, 2002)

News Headlines
Currency


----------



## passingbat (Feb 4, 2011)

Along with Spotify. other options, or as well as:

Napster
WE7
Last FM


----------



## VirginMediaPhil (Nov 27, 2009)

sjp said:


> Papa Johns Pizza - let the battle begin


Do they even operate in the UK? I can't say I've had the pleasure to eat their pizzas. Actually, to be honest, the Domino's I had on Saturday was the first pizza takeaway I've had in 6 years!


The Wishlist said:


> What about Pizza Hut?
> 
> And some kind of 'fitness' app because we pizza-app lovers may just need it.


Pizza Hut don't operate takeaway in my area anymore, and I'm sure that I can use all those iPod/Wii/Xbox things to calculate my fitness xD


mikerr said:


> As for pizza wars - we might well get a just-eat.co.uk app, as VM already ties up with them on other offers:
> http://movieoffers.virginmedia.com/BMW2.aspx


Yes, Just-Eat is good for normal takeaways like Indian food and Chinese food, (as well as fish and chips!) which I've used on occassion, but not so good for pizza takeaways who don't seem to be on there in my area! Haha.


----------



## Mimizuku no Lew (Jan 3, 2011)

An app for shoutcast streams would be nice as well.


----------



## pinhead9810 (Feb 10, 2011)

Here are some apps I would like to see in the near future:

Facebook, Last.fm, Amazon, Play.com, Lovefilm, Spotify, Engadget, CNET, IMDB and Wikipedia.


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

How about apps similar to what's on the Samsung TV's

http://www.samsung.com/uk/microsite/smarttv/


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

Blinkbox - films and TV shows


----------



## Brangdon (Feb 9, 2001)

Perhaps not as an app, but the sort of remove server-based video-gaming described by The Register could be a good fit for VM's machine. It has its own network connection that is already good enough to deliver HD video, so it ought to be able to cope with the bandwidth needed for games. Doing that without eating into your broadband allowance would be a major benefit.


----------



## MrHoggie (Feb 18, 2011)

the one i would love to see, and i use online all the time.
http://filmflow.tv/

its just the best for films and cover 99.9% of channels

and you can filter out channels you don't have


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

Heard rumour that Vevo are going to launch in the UK.
Much like youtube but dedicated to music videos.

So any chance of a Vevo app when it appears


----------



## geekspeak (Oct 1, 2002)

Can't see that they will host a film provider in competition to their on demand service.


----------



## passingbat (Feb 4, 2011)

geekspeak said:


> Can't see that they will host a film provider in competition to their on demand service.


If you read this article, you can see that VM would do that.

http://paidcontent.co.uk/article/41...as-cindy-rose-on-the-connected-tv-explosion/#


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

geekspeak said:


> Can't see that they will host a film provider in competition to their on demand service.


Picturebox is basically a on demand film service that could be seen as competing with Virgin ?
It sounds like Virgin do plan to open the platform up as I suspect they would take a cut for hosting the service so still get money from whatever apps are available.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

jonphil said:


> Picturebox is basically a on demand film service that could be seen as competing with Virgin?


PictureBox is already available via VM; £5 pm, I think.


----------

